# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Malaysia - singapore trên cả sự trải nghiệm hotline: 01262626975

## ngabeauty80

Chương trình tham quan:
MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE


  Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Kuala Lumpur ( Ăn trưa trên máy bay/ Ăn tối )
  Xe và Hướng dẫn và đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 681 (14h55 – 19h00) đi Malaysia. Đây là chuyến bay thẳng của hàng không Việt Nam đưa quý khách đến Thủ Đô Kuala Lumpur. Tới sân bay Quốc tế Kuala Lumpur, Xe ôtô đón và đưa. Sau đó đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nhận phòng  và nghỉ đêm tại  ***Radius Hotel hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 2: Kuala Lumpur ( Ăn sáng/Ăn trưa/Ăn tối )
Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn tham quan thành phố New PutraJaYa- thủ đô hành chính của Malaysia. Đây được coi là thành phố thông minh và hiện đại nhất Châu Á, qúy khách  tham quan Thánh Đường Hồi  Giáo, sau đó đoàn ăn trưa, buổi chiều đoàn City tour tham quan Cung Điện Hoàng Gia,  Đài Tưởng Niệm Liệt Sỹ, Quảng Trường Độc Lập, Quý khách chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Tháp đôi Patronas  (Twin Tower) cao nhất thế giới (452m). Tham quan Chùa  Bà  Thiên Hậu, tham quan, mua sắm tại Xưởng Đá phong thủy-Đá Đen may mắn. Đặc sản Sâm Tongkat Ali. Sau đó đoàn tự  do tham quan và mua sắm, sau khi mua sắm đoàn sẽ ăn tối tại nhà hàng, đoàn nghỉ đêm tại  Radius Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.


Ngày 3: Kuala Lumpur – Genting ( Ăn sáng/Ăn trưa/Ăn tối )

 Sau khi ăn sáng ôtô đưa Đoàn đi Genting High Land, trên đường ghé thăm Động Batu - Động người xưa -  Biểu tượng tín ngưỡng của Đạo Hindu, tham quan, mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế, cửa hàng đồng hồ,trên đường đi đoàn sẽ đi qua con đường toạ lạc của các đại sứ quán Vietnam, Singapore, USA, Japan, Thai Lan, China... Ăn trưa, xe đưa Đoàn tới để lên Cao nguyên Genting, Đoàn ngắm toàn cảnh Khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng cao 2000m so với mực nước biển. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do tham quan các khu vui chơi giải trí (không bao gồm vé): trò chơi điện tử, trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, công viên Thempark, khu liên hoàn khách sạn. Quý khách có thể thử vận may tại Genting Casino - Sòng bài được mệnh danh là Lasvegas của Châu á. Nghỉ tại ***FirstWorld Hotel hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 4: Genting – Malacca (Ăn sáng/Ăn trưa/Ăn tối)

  Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Malaca. Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Malaca - Thành phố cổ nhất Malaysia với thành cổ Bồ Đào Nha có từ thế kỷ 16, Đoàn khám phá thành  phố Malacca đi dạo trên đường Jonker, Quảng trường Hà Lan,Đền cổ Cheng Hoon, Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, phố  người Hoa.Nghỉ tại ***Everly Resort hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 5: Malacca – Singapore ( Ăn sáng/Ăn trưa/Ăn tối )
    Đoàn khởi hành đi Singapore, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore tại Johor Bahru, ăn trưa tại JB. Sau đó  Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Singapore được mệnh danh là thành phố Vườn Châu Á với: Toà Thị Chính, Nhà Quốc Hội, Tượng Đài Stamford ,Công viên Merlion, Đồi Faber… , tự do mua sắm, ăn tối Nghỉ đêm tại ***Quality  Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 6: Singapore ( Ăn sáng/Ăn trưa/Ăn tối )
 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan vườn Bách Thảo (Botanic Garden) với nhiều loại cây quý hiếm, qúy khách đựơc chiêm ngưỡng quốc hoa Singapore, sau đó đoàn đi mua sắm tại cửa hàng đá quý, Cửa hàng dầu gió nổi tiếng của Singapore (Medical Hall). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Korean BBQ. Sau đó qúy khách mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế (DFS).Buổi chiều Quý khách tham quan Đảo Sentosa  - một trong những khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng nhất trong khu vực. quý khách tham quan Casino, bảo tàng Sáp(Wax musium) – là nơi tái hiện toàn bộ lịch sử Singapore .Sau bữa tối trên đảo Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước màu độc đáo (SOS) đẹp nhất Châu Á. Nghỉ đêm ***Quality  Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 7: Singapore – Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng/-/-)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tự do mua sắm, tham quan.Qúy khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 660 (16h05 – 18h15) về Việt nam. Tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe ôtô đón đoàn về Hà Nôi. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.




Giá trọn gói dành cho 01 khách: ..................................................  ........./khách

Giá vé bao gồm:	Không bao gồm :
-        Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur//Singapore - Hà Nội.
-        Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại Trung tâm Thành phố (2 khách/phòng-Nếu lẻ sẽ ghép phòng3).
-        Ôtô vận chuyển điều hoà theo chương trình.
-        Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
-        Hướng dẫn địa phương nói tiếng Anh hoặc Hoa
-        Hướng dẫn Việt Nam theo suốt tuyến (áp dụng với đoàn tối thiểu 15 người lớn)
-         	-        Phí làm hộ chiếu, cước hành lý quá tải, đồ uống, giặt là, điện thoại, ngủ phòng đơn, chi phí cá nhân, tiền Tip cho Hướng dẫn viên và lái xe tại nước ngoài...
-        Không áp dụng vào dịp lễ , hội họp, hội nghị, hội chợ mang tính chất Quốc gia hoặc Quốc tế...




Ghi chú:-    Hành trình có  thể  thay đổi(nhưng vẫn đảm bảo nội dung trong chương trình) vì lý do khách quan, như: tắc đường, thời tiết, đi muộn, xác nhận phòng khách sạn, vé máy bay... 
LƯU Ý:  TRONG TRƯỜNG HỢP KHÔNG SẮP XẾP ĐƯỢC KHÁCH SẠN Ở GENTING,  SẼ SẮP XẾP KHÁCH SẠN TẠI KUALA LUMPUR 03 ĐÊM. CHƯƠNG TRÌNH SẼ THAM QUAN GENTING ĐI VỀ TRONG NGÀY.

ĐĂNG KÝ: CHỈ CẦN HỘ CHIẾU CÒN HIỆU LỰC ÍT NHẤT 6 THÁNG
LUCKYTOUR
Sales: Ms: Lan
YH: lanluckytour
Địa chỉ: Số 16 Học viện Quân y 103 - Hà Đông - Hà Nội
Tel: (+84)4 3685 7276 (+84)126 2626 975 - Fax: (+84)4 3685 7608
Email: sales26@luckytour.vn - Website: Luckytour: Cong ty du lich hang dau Viet Nam



Nha trang, hạ long, sapa, đà nẵng, phú quốc

----------

